# new member - Utting & Co coffee shop



## Utting & Co (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning, I think you will find there are rules in place for advertising on the forum, in whatever round about way that might be! Still, now that you know that I am sure Glenn, the owner will post the link that explains this. obviously, there sre several forum sponsors who pay to be on here and it is therefore quite right that you should do the same!

That said, I have looked at your site and I personally found it interesting, but a bit vague! The members on here are wide and varied in their knowledge. On a blend, it really should tell you hat the formula is and origin of beans. A lot on here are past a flowery desciption, and indeed, could probably write a more accurate one themselves.

Who roasts for you?

There is a club on here called the darker `side of life where 20 members road test a roaster once a month with a kilo each of his beans. Get your message count up to 5 then you can contact coffeechap by pm to find out more


----------



## Utting & Co (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your response, I appreciate your feedback


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Before I bought any beans, I would want to know if they are single origin or blended. Either way, exactly and I mean down to the farm that they come from and if blended, the mix. I am not a coffee roaster. I would also like to know your roaster, as of course, what you may consider to be respectable, I may not!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou for getting in touch. Much appreciated.


----------

